# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  نحوه کسب درآمد از برنامه نویسی آندروید؟

## dantecj2010

سلام
می خاستم بپرسم آیا برای ما به عنوان کاربر ایرانی این امکان وجود داره که با طراحی یک اپلیکیشن اندروید بشه از طریق اون کسب درآمد کرد؟
پاورقی:می دونم که گوگل مارکت ما ایرانیها رو تحریم کرده ولی اینم می دونم که همیشه یک در پشتی هم هست پس اگه می دونید اینجا بگید که تا همه استفاده کنیم
ممنون

----------


## m.soleimani

> سلام
> می خاستم بپرسم آیا برای ما به عنوان کاربر ایرانی این امکان وجود داره که با طراحی یک اپلیکیشن اندروید بشه از طریق اون کسب درآمد کرد؟
> پاورقی:می دونم که گوگل مارکت ما ایرانیها رو تحریم کرده ولی اینم می دونم که همیشه یک در پشتی هم هست پس اگه می دونید اینجا بگید که تا همه استفاده کنیم
> ممنون


اگر اپلیکیشن شما کاربردی باشه خریدار هم پیدا خواهد کرد ربطی به گوگل مارکت نداره شما توی سایت‌های مختلف امکان فروش اون محصول را دارین کافیه یه سایت برای محصولات خودتون راه بندازین و توی سایت‌های تبلیغی براش تبلیغ کنید در کل آندرونید هنوز توی بازار کشور خودمون به خوبی جا نیفتاده پس محصول شما باید مشتری‌های اروپایی و آمریکایی را راضی کنه موفق باشید./

----------


## hesamy2004

ایران که سهله سایر کشورهای دنیا (منهای 12تاشون) مشکل مشابه شما رو دارن.  :افسرده: 

علتش هم اینه که گوگل فقط با سیستم بانکی این 12 کشور کار میکنه بنابراین یا باید تو یکی از این کشورها زندگی کنی یا حداقل یه حساب بانکی از این کشورها بهش بدی. البته برنامت رو بصورت مجانی اگر بخوای میتونی آپلود کنی ولی اگه پولی بزاری امکان دریافت پول رو نداری و حسابی خوش بحال گوگل میشه  :شیطان: . مثله من که تقریباً 100 دلار از گوگل میخوام ولی چون حسابی تو اون کشورها ندارم فعلاً بلوکه شده.


خیلی با نظر m.soleimani عزیز موافق نیستم که توی سایت شخصی محصولات رو بزاریم و تبلیغ کنیم. چون هزینه زیادی باید صرف تبلیغ کنیم و در ضمن فکر نمیکنم خریداری به برنامه هم اطمینان کنه. ولی اگر همین برنامه تو مارکت پلیس اندروید قرار بگیره تعداد بالایی دانلود خواهد داشت چون برنامه ها بعد از آپلود شدن چک میشن. تجربه شخصی من اینه که با هر آپدیت محصول، ماهانه تقریباً 100 نفر یک برنامه را از مارکت پلیس دانلود میکنن در حالیکه سایت مخصوص اون برنامه تقریباً اصلاً بازیدی کننده نداره (البته شما فرمودی تبلیغ بشه ولی من تبلیغ نکردم).

----------


## tah_206207

> ایران که سهله سایر کشورهای دنیا (منهای 12تاشون) مشکل مشابه شما رو دارن. 
> 
> علتش هم اینه که گوگل فقط با سیستم بانکی این 12 کشور کار میکنه بنابراین یا باید تو یکی از این کشورها زندگی کنی یا حداقل یه حساب بانکی از این کشورها بهش بدی. البته برنامت رو بصورت مجانی اگر بخوای میتونی آپلود کنی ولی اگه پولی بزاری امکان دریافت پول رو نداری و حسابی خوش بحال گوگل میشه . مثله من که تقریباً 100 دلار از گوگل میخوام ولی چون حسابی تو اون کشورها ندارم فعلاً بلوکه شده.
> 
> 
> خیلی با نظر m.soleimani عزیز موافق نیستم که توی سایت شخصی محصولات رو بزاریم و تبلیغ کنیم. چون هزینه زیادی باید صرف تبلیغ کنیم و در ضمن فکر نمیکنم خریداری به برنامه هم اطمینان کنه. ولی اگر همین برنامه تو مارکت پلیس اندروید قرار بگیره تعداد بالایی دانلود خواهد داشت چون برنامه ها بعد از آپلود شدن چک میشن. تجربه شخصی من اینه که با هر آپدیت محصول، ماهانه تقریباً 100 نفر یک برنامه را از مارکت پلیس دانلود میکنن در حالیکه سایت مخصوص اون برنامه تقریباً اصلاً بازیدی کننده نداره (البته شما فرمودی تبلیغ بشه ولی من تبلیغ نکردم).


ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز س ما چطوری میتونیم پولمونو از قلوی گوگل بیرون بکشیم؟
اون ۱۲ کشوری که فرمودین کدوم کشورا هستن؟ واسه داشتن حساب تو اون کشورا چطوری باید عمل کرد؟
شما از کدوم مدل واسه برنامتون استفاده کردین؟ یعنی برنامتون پولی بود یا رایگان و استفاده از تبلیغ در برنامتوون؟ به نظرتون کدوم یک از این مدلا خوبه؟
گویا گوگل برنامه های پولی رو فقط در این ۱۲ کشور نشون میده و به بقیه کشورا نشون نمیده در نتیجه میزان فروش برنامه خیلی پایین میاد!
گویا برنامه نویسی واسه آیفون به صرفه تر باشه! آیا در این مورد هم اطلاعی دارین؟

----------


## hesamy2004

Wow! چقدر سئوال شد؟ باید کتاب نوشت راجبشون  :گیج: 

خب، در مورد اینکه چطوری پولمونو از حلق گوگل بیرون بکشیم؟ جواب اینه که عمراً نمیتونیم بیخود نیست مولتی بیلیونرن دیگ! همین پولای ما رو خوردن گنده شدن  :اشتباه:  

البته اطلاعات من در مورد 12 کشور مال عهد دقیانوس بود، الان که چک کردم تعدادشون بیشتر شده توی این لینک (کلیک کنید) اسم همشون اومده. ولی شاید تو ایران فیلتر باشه پس تا این لحظه این کشورها مشکل ندارن:
Argentina, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Brazil, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Mexico, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Russia, Singapore, Spain, South Korea, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, United Kingdom, United States

برای داشتن حساب تو این کشورها یا باید اقامت داشته باشی که بتونی حساب باز کنی یا ویزای کاری یا تحصیلی داشته باشی. اگر هیچکدوم از اینها رو هم نداشته باشی باید ببینی میتونی یه حساب Over see برای خودت باز بکنی یا نه. من سعی کردم در Citibank سنگاپور یک حساب باز کنم (معمولاً راهم میافته) بعد از کلی چک کردن های امنیتی (هم با تلفن هم با نامه، گرفتن اجاره نامه خونه و کپی تمام قبض ها) آخرشم معذرت خواستن و ردم کردن  :گریه:  دلیلش رو نگفتن ولی هر چی باشه ایرانی ایم و صاحب فرهنگ گ گ گ  :متفکر:  به هرجهت نشد. حتی تقریباً 10 روز پیش هم به یه بانک دیگه تو سنگاپور سر زدم ولی گفت باید اکانت تجاری داشته باشم که اون هم مستلزم داشتن شرکت تو اونجاست. بنابراین تا زمانیکه یک نوع اقمتی نداشته باشی کاری از پیش نمیبری.

در مورد مدل، والا اصلاً از مدلی استفاده نکردم  :لبخند گشاده!:  از برنامم (که یه بازیه) دو ورژن ساختم نوع پولی و مجانی. نوع مجانیش قابلیت ماکزیمم هفت بار بازی کردن رو داشت و بیشتر از اون به کاربر اجازه بازی نمیداد و راهنماییش میکر نسخه پولی رو بخره. در مورد مدلایی که فرمودید نظر خاصی ندارم ولی بهترینش پیدا کردن یه اسپانسره که تبلیغش به بازدید کننده نشون داده بشه. که البته برای پیدا کردن اسپانسری که پولدار باشه باید رزومه قوی داشته باشی. مواردی مانند: کیفیت تولید برنامه، تعداد کاربر در حال استفاده، تعداد خطاها یا کرش کردن برنامه، تعداد آپدیت های بالا و ...

در مورد اینکه نسخه های پولی فقط در کشورهای ذکر شده نمایش داده میشه، متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم و الان از شما یادگرفتم  :تشویق:  (تا حالا فکر میکردم به همه نشون میده).

در مورد اینکه برنامه نویسی برای آیفون به صرفه تره کاملاً حق با شماست. الان آیفون بقول فرنگیا نامبر وانه  :چشمک:  نتنها در مقایسه با اندروید که از سایر برندهای دیگه مثله نوکیا، ماکروسافت و بلک بری هم جلوتره. علتشم به حمایت از هر دوی تولید کننده و مصرف کننده بر میگرده. هرچند که 2 ماهی میشه اندروید هم یه تکونهایی خورده و سیستم مالیش تغییراتی کرده ولی به هر جهت آیفن بهترین بازار رو برای فروش محصولات داره. از طرف دیگه نقطه قوت اندروید اولاً متن باز بودنشه و ثانیاً پیشرفتیه که داره میکنه. اگر خوب به تحولات موبایل دقت کنی میبینی که همونطور که آیفن با معرفی تبلتش تحول عظیمی در صنعت IT ایجاد کرد، گوگل هم با معرفی اندروید صنعت IT رو متحول کرد. دیده شد که شرکت های سطح پایینتر از نوکیا مثله موتورولا و HTC با اندروید جان تازه ای گرفته اند و الان سامسونگ هم برپایه این سیستم عامل چه جولانی که نمیده (مثله ریگ گوشی میزنه میده بیرون!). در هر صورت هر دو آیفن و اندروید آینده فوق العاده ای دارن و سرمایه گذاری رو هردوشون اصلاً سوختی نداره. من زمانیکه میخواستم برنامه نویسی موبایل رو شروع کنم با Qt شروع کردم. خیلی امکانات خوبی داره ولی بنظرم بیشتر بدرد برنامه نویسی برای PC میخوره تا موبایل ولی اندروید کاملاً هوشمندانه طراحی و نوشته شده. البته متاسفانه با آیفون کار نکردم و تجربه عملی راجع اون ندارم ولی آمار نشان از این میدهد که فعلاً آیفون بهترین بازار برای تولید کننده و مصرف کننده است.

وای انگشتام شکست  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## tah_206207

ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایی خوبت
اگه یه روز تونستی حساب باز کنی لطفا به منم اطلاع بده چون منم برنامه نویسی واسه آندرویدو شروع کردم و میخوام از این راه پول درآرم. یکی از استادای من برای ادامه تحصیل به کانادا رفتن به نظرتون میتونه واسه من حساب باز کنه؟
راستی یه مقاله خوب واسه کسب درآمد از آندروید در لینک زیر هست.
http://www.androidguys.com/category/...droids/page/3/

----------


## sha8046



----------


## hesamy2004

این سایت رو اخیراً پیدا کردم (البته بهتره بگم اینا منو پیدا کردن چون خودشون ایمیل زدن  :کف کرده!: ). http://en.pdassi.com

ظاهراً شرکتش آلمانیه و بیشتر تمرکزش تو کشورهای اروپایی علی الخصوص آلمانی زبانه. بنظر من جالب رسید چون فروش محصولم از طریق این سایت تقریباً 3 برابر اندروید مارکت بود. ضمناً احتمالاً تو ایران هم فیلتر نباشه و بتونید توش ثبت نام کنید.

----------


## morrning

> ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز س ما چطوری میتونیم پولمونو از قلوی گوگل بیرون بکشیم؟


pay pal in good

----------


## Unknownlive

دوست عزیز از حساب Paypal یا Virtual Visa تو یکی از این کشور هااستفاده کن البته تو می تونی از Exchange Money ها که تو کشور خودمون هم هستن استفاده کنی البته قابلیت دیگری هم هست اسمش رو درست یادم نمی یاد یه اصطلاح تبادل مالی هست نمی دونم Chest or cheet یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها می گفتن.از Exchange Money کمک بگیر تنها مشکلی که هست اگر مشکل قانونی برای برنامه پیش اومد نمی تونی پیگیری کنی

----------


## tah_206207

> pay pal in good


دوست عزیز توضیح میدی من چطوری میتونم یه حساب paypal داشته باشم و ازش واسه گرفتن پول تو android market استفاده کنم؟
واسه داشتن حساب paypal چقدر باید خرج کنم؟

----------


## hesamy2004

> دوست عزیز توضیح میدی من چطوری میتونم یه حساب paypal داشته باشم و ازش واسه گرفتن پول تو android market استفاده کنم؟
> واسه داشتن حساب paypal چقدر باید خرج کنم؟


برای داشتن یک حساب Paypal نیازی به هزینه کردن نیست و فقط کافیه یک حساب کاربری (بهتره از نوع بیزینسی باشه!) برای خودت بسازی. برای اینکار هم برو به سایت https://www.paypal.com و Sign Up رو کلیک کن. البته از اونجاکه ایران مورد تحریمه شاید موفق به ارسال و دریافت پول نشی ولی یه تستی بکن.
در مورد اندروید مارکت هم به عرضت برسونم که متاسفانه حساب و کتاب مارکت فقط بر مبنای Google Checkout هست و هیچ حساب دیگری رو غیر از اون قبول نمیکنه. و البته فقط با چند کشور هم رابطه مالی داره که تو صفحه قبل توضسحات بیشتری در موردش دادم (پست 5).

بنابراین اگه هدفت از ایجاد حساب کاربری در Paypal پول گرفتن از اندروید مارکت است، مارکت آنرا قبول نمیکند.

----------


## tah_206207

> برای داشتن یک حساب Paypal نیازی به هزینه کردن نیست و فقط کافیه یک حساب کاربری (بهتره از نوع بیزینسی باشه!) برای خودت بسازی. برای اینکار هم برو به سایت https://www.paypal.com و Sign Up رو کلیک کن. البته از اونجاکه ایران مورد تحریمه شاید موفق به ارسال و دریافت پول نشی ولی یه تستی بکن.
> در مورد اندروید مارکت هم به عرضت برسونم که متاسفانه حساب و کتاب مارکت فقط بر مبنای Google Checkout هست و هیچ حساب دیگری رو غیر از اون قبول نمیکنه. و البته فقط با چند کشور هم رابطه مالی داره که تو صفحه قبل توضسحات بیشتری در موردش دادم (پست 5).
> 
> بنابراین اگه هدفت از ایجاد حساب کاربری در Paypal پول گرفتن از اندروید مارکت است، مارکت آنرا قبول نمیکند.


ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایی مفیدتون
میشه بگید شما چطوری از مارکت تونستین پول بگیرین؟ یا از سایر فروشگاه های آندروید؟
راهنماییم بکنید ممنون میشم.
با تشکر

----------


## hesamy2004

> ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایی مفیدتون
> میشه بگید شما چطوری از مارکت تونستین پول بگیرین؟ یا از سایر فروشگاه های آندروید؟
> راهنماییم بکنید ممنون میشم.
> با تشکر


راستش من هنوز موفق نشدم پولم رو از اندروید مارکت بگیرم چون بهشون گفته ام  کشورم سنگاپوز است (در حین Registration باید کشوری رو معرفی میکردم) ولی  متاسفانه هنوز نتوانسته ام حساب بانکی در این کشور باز کنم. بنابراین اون  مبلغی که از گوگل طلب دارم رو تا زمانیکه حسابی در بانکی در این کشور باز  نکرده ام به من نمیدهد  :گریه: 

در مورد سایر فروشگاهها هم راستش تا حالا برنامه ای برای فروش قرار نداده ام و برنامه هایی که قرار داده ام (مانند Malaysia Directory)  بصورت مجانی قرار داده ام. برای کسب درآمد هم سعی کرده ام با جذب اسپانسر  مانند هتل ها و تورها، کسب درآمد کنم که خیلی سریعتر و بدون پرداخت پورسانت  های مارکت به پول برسم. ناگفته نماند فروش در مارکت دردسر خاصی ندارد و  بدون زحمت محصول به فروش میرسد ولی عیب آن این است که هم مبلغی از فروش شما  بابت سود مارکت کسر میشود و هم اینکه معمولاً 2-3 ماهی طول میکشد تا پول  به حساب شما واریز شود. اگر هم خودتان بخواهید مانند کاری که توضیح دادم  بکنید، دردسر خاص خودش را دارد و باید خودتان بازاریابی کنید.

در "فروشگاه های اندروید" چند فروشگاه را معرفی کردم که شاید بدردتان  بخورد. تا آنجا که خاطرم میآید، بعضی از آنها از Paypal هم پشتیبانی  میکردند. با داشتن یک اکانت Paypal و استفاده از APIهای آن میتوانید قابلیت  خرید آنلاین هم به برنامه تان اضافه کنید تا کاربر بصورت آنلاین برنامه  شما را از طریق Paypal خریداری کند. بدبختی اینجاست که ظاهراً دسترسی به  این سایت نیز در ایران وجود ندارد.

----------


## sepidosiyah

با
سلام!
اگر مایلید به راحتی درآمدی از ساخت برنامه های خود داشته باشید و اون ها رو بفروش برسونید...و پول در کارت بانک ملی و........! شما واریز بشه!

اگر خدا بخواد
قراره شرایطی فراهم بشه و سایتی طراحی بشه
مثل سایت های ovi store و android Market (البته خیلی گسترده تر و با ویژگی هایی که تا حالا هیچ سایت خارجی و داخلی نداشته)
برای اولین بار در بین سایت های ایرانی.

با من تماس بگیرید:

Li_Night@ymail.com

و یا در همین سایت پیغام خصوصی بگذارید...
ممنون از همگی!

----------


## tah_206207

> دوست عزیز از حساب Paypal یا Virtual Visa تو یکی از این کشور هااستفاده کن البته تو می تونی از Exchange Money ها که تو کشور خودمون هم هستن استفاده کنی البته قابلیت دیگری هم هست اسمش رو درست یادم نمی یاد یه اصطلاح تبادل مالی هست نمی دونم Chest or cheet یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها می گفتن.از Exchange Money کمک بگیر تنها مشکلی که هست اگر مشکل قانونی برای برنامه پیش اومد نمی تونی پیگیری کنی


 دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر منو تو این زمینه راهنمایی کنین؟
مثلا اگه من یه حساب تو سایت paypal باز کنم و به اون با استفاده از ف/ی/ل /..ت/ر/ش/ک /.ن دسترسی پیدا کنم هر چند که اگه تو این وسط سرور ف/ی.../ش/ک/ن عوض شه این سایت گیر خواهد داد.
و اگه برنامه رو بجز تو آندروید مارکت ارایه کنم و پولی به حسابم ریخته شه چطوری میتون به این پول برسم.
من اصلا با روش های این paypal و سایر حساب ها آشنایی ندارم!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در مورد اندروید مارکت هم به عرضت برسونم که متاسفانه حساب و کتاب مارکت  فقط بر مبنای Google Checkout هست و هیچ حساب دیگری رو غیر از اون قبول  نمیکنه.


زمزمه هایی هست که گوگل داره پرداخت از طریق PayPal رو هم به Android Market اضافه میکنه؛ البته هنوز خبر رسمی در این زمینه اعلام نشده، ولی شواهد اینطور نشون میدند:
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/02...ndroid-market/

----------


## tah_206207

> زمزمه هایی هست که گوگل داره پرداخت از طریق PayPal رو هم به Android Market اضافه میکنه؛ البته هنوز خبر رسمی در این زمینه اعلام نشده، ولی شواهد اینطور نشون میدند:
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/02...ndroid-market/


 اگه paypal به آندروید بیاد ما میتونیم از paypal برای گرفتن پول تو ایران استفاده کنیم؟
من چون تا حالا از paypal استفاده نکردم این سوالاتو میپرسم اگه از دوستان کسی دقیق راهنماییم کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## powerboy2988

الان تو android Market.. میشه برنامه رو گذاشت که با پول ایران ازرش گذاری بشه و اینکه از طریق کارت بانک پرداخت کنی...

----------


## codelover

> الان تو android Market.. میشه برنامه رو گذاشت که با پول ایران ازرش گذاری بشه و اینکه از طریق کارت بانک پرداخت کنی...


ببخشید الان جملتون خبری بود یا پرسشی ؟ (البته جسارت نشه )

چون الان گوگل paypal رو هم قبول نداره چه برسه به ریال ایران

----------


## codelover

> اگه paypal به آندروید بیاد ما میتونیم از paypal برای گرفتن پول تو ایران استفاده کنیم؟
> من چون تا حالا از paypal استفاده نکردم این سوالاتو میپرسم اگه از دوستان کسی دقیق راهنماییم کنه ممنون میشم


من تو این پست پرسیدم کسی جوابم رو نداد (حتما کار نکردن دیگه) https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D9%82-admob

میشه حساب paypal داشت و تو ایران باهاش کار کرد. یه سری شرکت ها یا اشخاص هستن که دلار paypal می خرن و بهت ریال میدن 
حتی شنیدم که بانک پارسیان هم این کار رو می کنه ولی من که تو سایتش گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم

خلاصه خوشحال میشم اگر کسی که کار کرده ، کمک کنه

----------


## powerboy2988

> ببخشید الان جملتون خبری بود یا پرسشی ؟ (البته جسارت نشه )
> 
> چون الان گوگل paypal رو هم قبول نداره چه برسه به ریال ایران


خبری.. ... البته فکر کنم اشتباه کرده باشم و تو sumsung apps همچین امکانی رو داشت...

شرمنده

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خبری.. ..


اجازه باز کردن Android Market با IP ایران رو نمیده؛ اون وقت بیاد نرم افزار رو به قیمت ریال بذاره که کی دانلود کنه؟!




> اگه paypal به آندروید بیاد ما میتونیم از paypal برای گرفتن پول تو ایران استفاده کنیم؟


میشه، به شرطی که حساب PayPal شما Verify شده باشه،  با IP های ایران هم به سایتش وصل نشید. اون وقت پول به دلار میاد به حساب PayPal شما، و بعدش باید به فکر چاره باشید که اون دلار رو چطور به حساب بانکی خودتان در ایران منتقل کنید که همانطور که در پست 21 گفته شد، شرکت هایی هستند که دلارهای الکترونیکی مثل PayPal را خریداری می کنند، و به ازاء آن به شما ریال تحویل میدند. دقت داشته باشید که به هر دلیلی اگر PayPal به ایرانی بودن شما شک کنه، حساب تان معلق میشه، و پول موجود در آن هم بلوکه میشه. در واقع ریسک کار کردن با PayPal از داخل ایران زیاد هست، و شرکت PayPal در لاشخوری ید طولایی داره، یعنی اگر یک جستجو کنید، می بینید که بسیاری از کاربران عادی و قانون این شرکت هم به دلایل مزخرف حساب شان مسدود شده، و این شرکت پولشون رو بالا کشیده، یا بعد از چند ماه کش و قوس پول رو بهشون پس داده.

----------


## powerboy2988

بازم بابت اخبار غلطی که دادم عذر خواهی می کنم..

تو sumsung apps شما می تونی از طریق بانک داخلی خرید کنید

----------


## si6arp

خیلی جالب هست . آخه توی این سایت هنوز یه مدیر نیست که بخواد بخش ها رو مدیریت کنه و یه تایپ کامل و مشخص جهت ارائه ابزار و آموزش ایجاد کنه و پله به گله بریم جلو
ببخشید که اینجا مطرح کردم ولی خوب اول باید زیر ساخت ها مشخص بشه تا بتونیم فعالیت کنیم. در نتیجه فعالیت ما باعث ایجاد یک مکان آموزشی میشه و تجربه همه ماها میره بالا و میتونیم تازه یکم برنامه نویسی کنیم و بعد تازه به فکر ایجاد برنامه های کاربردی بیوفتیم و بعد ایجاد  و == فروش.

----------


## sepidosiyah

با سلام
دوستانی که میخوان نرم افزار هاشون در سایت داخلی فروخته بشه...در پروفابل بنده خودشون رو معرفی کنن یا پیغام خصوصی بدن...
تا بعد از آماده شدن سایت شما دوستان هم مطلع بشوید...
با تشکر

----------


## mr.abbasi

سلام
یه سوال مهم
من تو اندروید مارکت ثبت نام کردم یعنی اون 25 دلار رو پرداختم اما تو کشورهای مورد تایید گوگل فعلا حساب ندارم
حالا من می تونم یه نرم افزار پولی بزارم برای فروش و پولش بره توی اکانت گوگلم و بعدا مثلا شیش ماه بعد تو یکی از اون کشورها حساب باز کنم و به گوگل بدم که اون پول رو برام بریزه توش؟
این کار جواب میده یعنی ارزش ریسک کردن داره یا بعدا گوگل دبه می کنه و میزنه زیر همه چیز و پولمون رو بالا میکشه؟
جواب بدین از نوع دقیق چون من چند تا نرم افزار درجه یک دارم که نمونش با کیفیت پایین تر تو مارکت حدود 2000 دلار فروش کرده.
مرسی

----------


## Angry Bear

خوب چرا تو مارکت بازار نمی فروشید؟

----------


## soolan

سلام رفقا
من صالحی هستم، ساکن نیوزلند و دارای دسترسی های لازم برای انتشار و فروش برنامه های اندروید.
اگر در این رابطه نیاز به کمک دارید، خوشحال میشم با شما همکاری کنم.
info@soolan.com

----------


## mahdad sepah

دوستان برای گوگل مشکلی نداره بعد از چه مدتی ما حساب بانکی را در کشور های مورد تاییدش باز کنیم(احتمال دبه کردن گوگل وجود دارد آیا  ؟)

----------


## مهرایزد

دوستان اگر مشکل فقط فروش تو بازار خارجی هست فکر کنم می تونم کمکی بکنم. یه ایمیل به من بزن gbwebdeveloper@gmail.com

----------


## asefy2008

سلام دوستان
هنوز وضعیت به همون شکل هست و گوگل با پی پال کار نمی کنه؟
راهی وجود داره تا پول رو از گوگل گرفت؟

----------


## hamedjj

راهشو که پیدا کردم و تاپیک کردم

اینم لینک تاپیک:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## mostafi1391

فرصت نشد تمامی گفته های دوستان رو بخونم ولی تا حدودی مطلب گرفتم

تجربه شخصی خودم این بوده که اگه کسی بخواد بزنه تو اینکار و اپ بفروش (چه تو گوگل چه apple و چه....) امکانش وجود داره 
بنده طی صحبتهایی که با اپراتور های بخش پاسخگویی به توسعه دهنگان گوگل داشتم چیزایی حالیم شد که قانونی ترین راه اینکه بریم ترکیه یه حساب مسترکارت باز کنیم چون برای احراز هویت قبل از توزیع اپ باهامون تماس تلفنی میگیرن. یه راه دومی هم وجود داره که  خارج از ایران (چه بهتر که اروپا-آمریکا باشه) یه نفر آشنای مقیم اونجا داشته باشین

اینم از خوش قولی مردم چشم تنگ

http://developer.samsung.com/chord

مهاجرت کنین برین سمت تبلیغات درون برنامه ای...

----------


## farzamking

سلام دوستان من یکی از علاقه مندان به زبان بر نامه نویسی اندورید هستم و میخوام  صفر شروع کنم به نظرتون برم پکیج های ویدیویی که در بیرون در مغازه ها رو میفروسن بخرم ؟ یا اگه جایی مشناسید که فکر میکند به دردم بخوره رو ممنون میشم معرفی کنید از مدیران هم خواهش میکنم اگه در جایغلط پست کذاشتم پستمو انتقال بدن ممنون در ضمن دوستان بان برنامه نویسی اندورید سخته یا راحت ممنون

----------


## purtoogh

بستگی داره به اپلیکیشنی که میسازی .
اگر بازار پسند و کاربردی باشه قطعا درآمد خوبی میاره.
اما سوال اینجاست از کجا بفهمیم.
برای این کار میتونی یک نسخه اولیه نرم ازارت یا اصطلاحا پروتوتایپ رو بسازی وبزاری توی بازار، اگه استقبال شد میتونی دنبال پیاد سازی حرفه ای و اختصاصی ترش بری :)

من خودم برای ساخت نسخه اول نرم افزار هام و نشون دادن مشتری ازین استفاده میکنم.puzzley.ir

----------

